# Best place to buy winter jackets



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Since it was mentioned in the other thread I think this is a good place to post good places for jackets.

I buy mine on Ebay! You can find every type of jacket there and they are cheaper than what you can get in a pet store.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I get mine at Dick's Sporting Goods. If you go at the end of winter you can get them on a great sale. I always buy for the next year. Even with kids most of the time you can gage what will fit next winter. I haven't been wrong YET...LMAO


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I tend not to buy use jackets. I find that the velcro wears out and doesn't stick like it should. 

I'm buying both Vendetta and DaVinci an all weather jacket from JB pet supplies. They have them on sale right now.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh was this thread about people jackets or dog jackets?


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I get mine at Dick's Sporting Goods. If you go at the end of winter you can get them on a great sale. I always buy for the next year. Even with kids most of the time you can gage what will fit next winter. I haven't been wrong YET...LMAO


I think Lisa was referring to Dog Coats not "people" coats. But I like burlington coat factory personally!

dogs...I make mine. I knit and yes I'm a dude! Does that make me less of a man???


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

JFlowersLA said:


> I knit and yes I'm a dude! Does that make me less of a man???


Yeppers!

HAHAHAHA..Joking.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

:rofl:

THANKS!!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I would agree with burlington coat factory


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> dogs...I make mine. I knit and yes I'm a dude! Does that make me less of a man???


Ummm do you cook 2?  loll


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Ummm do you cook 2?  loll


HECK YEAH! and clean! I don't have a wife or GF to take care of me!

Although my GF is flying in tonight at midnight...haven't seen each other in a year. So...No GP for me this weekend!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

She said better ones than you could get at PET STORES guys...lol...meaning DOG COATS!!! 

I get mine at PetSmart. LOL.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> HECK YEAH! and clean! I don't have a wife or GF to take care of me!
> 
> Although my GF is flying in tonight at midnight...haven't seen each other in a year. So...No GP for me this weekend!


I think it is time to upgrade my husband..... lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll Jflowers well you enjoy your weekend ~!
We'll still be here Monday hahaha ...

I buy mine from Petedge since thats where I get all my grooming supplies ... thinking I'm getting him booties this year even if the kids don't like it ... they said all the dogs in harlem were going to laugh at him... but I don't care hahahaha


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I think it is time to upgrade my husband..... lol


Lol Lisa ...... who you telling I want a refund on mine he's broken ...


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

lisa thanks for making this thread. ok guys here is what i have found K-9 Overcoat? Dog Jacket ? All-Weather Canine Protective Outerwear - from Ruff Wear

it looks like a pretty cool water resistant and warm jacket. I thought that everyone was going to make fun of me when i brought up the talk about jackets but looks like its quite a common thing.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

WE will be here Monday, its a question on if JFlowersLa survives to Monday!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> WE will be here Monday, its a question on if JFlowersLa survives to Monday!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Andy thats a good question ...hahaha


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ronnie I get mine from PetEdge too!!! I haven't bought any doggie jackets lately, though. ima get me some more doggie booties for belle for winter, but they're too rotten for the jackets lol.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

COLUMBIAN winter jackets are the best!! mine has lasted me 5-6 years. GREAT quality expensive... but a very good buy.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i think people jackets and dog jackets have gotten meshed together in this thread........ LOL.

but i love my columbia jacket! i love how they can zip into another hoodie or jacket as well
and i love the bright yellow of mine.. WHOOOHOO! but its a no go for my fashionista side bahahaha. i wear it out in the winter with the dogs or to go out and shovel poop and snow and feed bear and water him and all that jazz.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

ooops my bad. SCRATCH THAT LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I hate snow!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I think it is time to upgrade my husband..... lol


just find a trainer that offers hubby boot camp!!


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread, but it has to do with a dog's winter coat. 

I have seen lots of different types, bodysuits, vests, coats, wind jackets, etc...

What type of coat is the best to get?


----------

